# Little Red Grinding Good



## Sean (Jun 20, 2014)

I've gone bold. And I'm over losing the raffle.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/sifd583fsyyoh3n/Photo%2001-12-2016%2C%2012%2051%2036.jpg?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/negv7wc9lj2b5ad/Photo%2001-12-2016%2C%2012%2051%2027.jpg?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/wo0xu7jhbzmu2or/Photo%2001-12-2016%2C%2012%2051%2020.jpg?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/zismxr5nqo7qmk6/Photo%2001-12-2016%2C%2012%2051%2048.jpg?dl=0

Sadly the 65E resides with Irek now.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Looks bonny in red! Where did you source it from?


----------



## Zagato (Jul 24, 2016)

Didn't think I would like red, but works really well. Doesn't look like many beans gone through it yet


----------



## Sean (Jun 20, 2014)

I got it from theespressoshop.co.uk good service. Very happy with it.


----------



## mopiko (Jan 2, 2017)

im jez curious...that many grinders...for..~?

1 for espresso? 1 for pour over? 1 for etc? jez wondering

Or were those upgrades hehe


----------



## Cherub (Jan 20, 2017)

Loving the red ! I got my cherub in red too xD


----------



## Ashley8000 (Jan 20, 2017)

What is your view comparing the Sage grinder compared to the other two? And which Sage grinder is that? The later adapted model with 10 extra settings inside?


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

Wowza, welcome to Grinderville!

I rate the F83E it is a great grinder and the modern tech interface looks and performs well - so convenient having a manual dose button you can just tap rather than doing the double-button press.

Wonder if a Mazzer Mini hopper would fit...

Sure I heard a story some while back about the owner of Mazzer and the owner of Fiorenzato being brothers or something like that, I'm not sure if they share common components but the designs are not a million miles apart... It's probably b*ll*cks though!


----------



## Sean (Jun 20, 2014)

Ashley8000 said:


> What is your view comparing the Sage grinder compared to the other two? And which Sage grinder is that? The later adapted model with 10 extra settings inside?


I never used the Sage (it's the old one) for espresso. I can only imagine it's night and day considering what I've heard about the Sage, the F83E is effortless. Such a lovely fluffy mound.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Beanosaurus said:


> Sure I heard a story some while back about the owner of Mazzer and the owner of Fiorenzato being brothers or something like that, I'm not sure if they share common components but the designs are not a million miles apart... It's probably b*ll*cks though!


It's true...same as left and right twix


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

What, more people praising the F83! Best kept secret on this forum!


----------

